

Scrum and virtual worlds: perfect fit - jpirkola
http://www.cybertechnews.org/?p=1422

======
DanielBMarkham
Interesting idea about using colors and sizes.

I have two teams that are using Second Life as a Scrum/Agile platform. I like
the idea of using the features of the VR world in new ways.

The problem with VR is that you're still missing body language and non-verbal
cues. But with distributed teams more a reality, we're going to have to figure
all of this out.

~~~
jpirkola
I am interested to hear your experiences. Ludocraft (one of realXtend
developers) hinted a couple of days ago that they are working to get face and
expression tracking with web camera to work - and the result is overlayed onto
your avatar in real time. (Here's the bit about avatars:
<http://www.cybertechnews.org/?p=1366>)

